# OBS screen recording on CS:GO not working



## Legend_Fabix (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello gais,

My Game recording is not working on CS:GO. It just black, since this trusted mode update.
What can i do?

btw. all game captures are working. but not on CS:GO.

Thanks for helping me.

(My English is bad coz i come from germany)


----------



## R1CH (Sep 1, 2020)

Valve has implemented a Trusted mode which does not allow OBS to hook CS:GO using Game Capture. Read more in their announcement post. Additionally, they have no plans on allowing OBS in Trusted mode. We recommend running the game in either windowed or borderless fullscreen and using a Window Capture source instead. Alternately, you can launch the game with -allow_third_party_software.


----------



## Legend_Fabix (Sep 1, 2020)

R1CH said:


> Valve has implemented a Trusted mode which does not allow OBS to hook CS:GO using Game Capture. Read more in their announcement post. Additionally, they have no plans on allowing OBS in Trusted mode. We recommend running the game in either windowed or borderless fullscreen and using a Window Capture source instead. Alternately, you can launch the game with -allow_third_party_software.



Must type in console "-allow_third_party_software" or in Steam?


----------



## Legend_Fabix (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you gais!

I fixed with your help!
I will close this thread!


----------



## Elena2424 (Sep 23, 2021)

R1CH said:


> Valve has implemented a Trusted mode which does not allow OBS to hook CS:GO using Game Capture. Read more in their announcement post. Additionally, they have no plans on allowing OBS in Trusted mode. We recommend running the game in either windowed or borderless fullscreen and using a Window Capture source instead. Alternately, you can launch the game with -allow_third_party_software.


This worked, thank you <3


----------

